# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Autofattura elettronica per autoconsumo esterno e dati pagamento

## Forumina

Buongiono,
nel caso di emissione di una autofattura elettronica per autoconsumo esterno, considerato il fatto che questa fatturà non verrà pagata in quanto verrà imputata a Titolare c/prelevamenti con le seguenti scritture   Cliente a Diversi    Cessione per autoconsumo    Iva vendite          Titolare c/prelevamenti a Cliente          Utile d'esercizio a Titolare c/prelevamenti           
che cosa devo mettere nei dati di pagamento della fattura ?  
Come condizione di pagamento , pagamento completo ma come modalità di pagamento ?  
Si tratta di dati obbligatori ? 
Grazie .

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiono,
> nel caso di emissione di una autofattura elettronica per autoconsumo esterno, considerato il fatto che questa fatturà non verrà pagata in quanto verrà imputata a Titolare c/prelevamenti con le seguenti scritture   Cliente a Diversi    Cessione per autoconsumo    Iva vendite          Titolare c/prelevamenti a Cliente          Utile d'esercizio a Titolare c/prelevamenti           
> che cosa devo mettere nei dati di pagamento della fattura ?  
> Come condizione di pagamento , pagamento completo ma come modalità di pagamento ?  
> Si tratta di dati obbligatori ? 
> Grazie .

  Considerato che ci sarà una compensazione e non un vero e proprio pagamento sarebbe meglio non inserire nulla o al limite rimessa diretta.

----------


## Forumina

Grazie Dottor Larocca

----------

